# Forgotten Realms NPC Stats [Drizzt, Bruenor battlehammer, Artemis Entreri]



## Darthbelch (Sep 23, 2006)

Im looking for the Stats for these characters: 

Drizzt Do'Urden
Bruenor BattleHammer
Artemis Entreri

IF anyone has them could you please post em? I dont have any of the forgotten realms books


----------



## FEADIN (Sep 23, 2006)

Better go there:
http://boards1.wizards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## Shazman (Sep 23, 2006)

Drizzt and Artemis Entreri are detailed in the 3rd edtition Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. Bruenor as well as Wulfgar (possibloe others) are detailed in the Silver Marches supplement for 3rd edition.


----------



## Darthbelch (Sep 23, 2006)

Yea thanks ! sorry about that


----------

